# Help...growing outdoors in the Caribbean..pics



## dooby22401 (Jun 4, 2008)

This plant gets 12/12 light. I've been using a little Miracle Grow and soiled mix. And I water every other day. Why are the leaves yellow? Does it need food?

p.s. first time grower


----------



## Dizzy (Jun 4, 2008)

is the mg high in nitrogen????


----------



## Dizzy (Jun 4, 2008)

Did you check your ph??? or add any lime to the soil??


----------



## dooby22401 (Jun 4, 2008)

thank check those things and see


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 4, 2008)

i tell you what since your in the caribbean how about i just come down hangout and help you grow that. sounds good to me.. jk of course but ya any time your dealing with MG less is more.. i still have a few plants in MG soil, i feed about half as often as the ones not in MG. due to the time released nutes everytime you water more food is released. it looks like nute burn but i could be wrong. flush it. just my thoughts wait for some one smarter to chime in. good luck


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 4, 2008)

I ahve to say it looks like some burn here too give your plant a flush with 3 times more water than there is soil ( if you have a 5 gal potter use 15 gal of water) and the time to recoup and it will be just fine.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 4, 2008)

i would pull out of the Mg soil and get good medium with out extended release inorganic ferts. that soil will be nothing but trouble in flower... small finished buds, burned growth , stunted growth,  the water wont get rid of the pellets in one flush and could do nothing but release more ferts.

transplant gently before the plant gets to big....

and put it in a huge container....for huge buds!

jmo


----------

